# Old Family Red Nose Registry National Conformation & Treadmill Race. 5-3-14



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

OFRNR Events

National Show Flyer.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Can people drink beer outside the fairgrounds and then come to the show?:rofl:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Can people drink beer outside the fairgrounds and then come to the show?:rofl:


Only if you're supplying the beer G!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok. You bring the cooler, lol. But keep that dope away! Saw your eyes last year! They gave you away!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Ok. You bring the cooler, lol. But keep that dope away! Saw your eyes last year! They gave you away!


LOL, you were wearing red tinted shades dude


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

I was? LOL, I still saw the eyes...eyes never lie! 

If my permit can carry over to that state, I'll have a nice fully loaded semi-automatic pistol to show you...
She's a beauty! Need her by my side in today's world!  

I didn't see "no firearms" on the rules! LOL


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I hear that!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Make sure you guys take lots of pictures!


----------

